# Sunday Special - Music by the Numbers



## luckytrim (Nov 10, 2019)

Sunday Special - Music by the Numbers

Today, we attempt to identify the number that’s missing from  
the following song titles ... 

1. "____ Less Bell(s) To Answer"... Fifth  Dimension
2. "________ With a Bullet"... Pete Wingfield
3.  "____ Times A Lady"... Kenny Rogers
4.  "______ Out Of Three Ain't Bad." ... Meat  Loaf
5.  "_______ Ways To Leave Your Lover."... Paul  Simon
6. "____ Doors Down."... Dolly Parton
7.  "____ Yellow Roses."... Bobby Darin
8.  "Summer of ____” ... Bryan Adams
9.  "_____ Yesterday." ... Orient Express
10. "____ Fine People."... Cat Stevens
11. “____ Little Birds... Bob Marley
12. “Driver ____” ...R.E.M.
13. “Love Potion # ____” ... the Clovers
14. “____ Years Gone” ... Led Zeppelin
15. “Edge of ____” ... Stevie Nicks
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - 1
2. - 18
3. - 3
4. - 2
5. - 50
6. - 2
7. - 18
8. - 69
9. - 1900
10. – 2
11.- 3
12. – 8
13. – 9
14. – 10
15. - 17


----------

